# Fluff for upcoming Word Bearers army



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The red-armored giant growled. The marine next to him flinched.

Lord Zadakiel stepped from the throne with one flowing movement, the weight of his ancient Terminator armor nonexistant. 

His second stepped next to him. A large power armored figure, Krathos might make an excellent sucessor if something.._unfortunate_ didn't happen to him first. The Lord of the Word Bearers strode across the floor of his command barge, stopping at the plasteel window of the observation bay.

Krathos examined a grubby data-slate, and turned to his lord.

"The world is sixty-five percent urban in nature, my lord. The rest is mostly farmland, with scattered forests and deep-bore mines. All defenses and orbital batteries have been eliminated, and the Chirumeks have assured me their communications are jammed."

Zadakiel considered this for a moment.

"Krathos, bring up the _Hellforger_, I will lead the assault personally."

"Of course, my lord."

Krathos scurried away. No doubt in a few moments his venerable Land Raider would be pulled by vast chains up from The Pit, as they called it. The large holding cell for the demonic vehicles of the Word Bearers.

Zadakiel turned to the cowering tech-priest in the corner.

"Activate the lift."

The Lord stood back as the section of floor he stood upon decended to the loading docks. He passed slave trains, the torture decks, the Pit's entrance (He noticed one of Krathos' Marines body on the floor, the _Hellforger_ had an appetite.), and finally came to rest at the hangers.

Dreadnought Rekald storde to meet him, the vast war engine's steps shaking the deck.

"Lord Zadakiel, it pleases me greatly to serve you once more." rumbled Rekald

"I have no doubt." replied Zadakiel conversationally, as he eyed Krathos hoisting the war engines into the transports.

Rekald's vox fizzed, then "My lord, it occurs to me that we are far overestimating the enemy. Are you sure you wish to commit so much of the band?"

The Dark Apostle chuckled. "Rekald, you are my greatest comrade and a faithful servant, but above all you do not know who you are fighting."

The ancient machine took the compliment with a click-hiss from it's plasma cannon. The other marines often backed away when Rakald powered up his plasma cannon, but Zadakiel had known his comrade long enough to know it as a symbol of immense gratitdue.

"Then enlighten me, lord, so I may serve you better."

"We got to fight the Space Marines of the False Emperor, my friend. We go to fight the Ultramarines."


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

nice piece of fluff. However i saw somethings like a piece in the beginning, that had space marine and flinch in the same sentence. Marines do not flinch unless their thumb is cut off.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I figure Krathos has seen enough of Zadakiel to know when to be alert for a demon weapon through his neck. Also, I think that Chaos Marines are a bit more....self-preservant then the selfless Imperial Space Marines.

-Dirge


----------

